# Washington State



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

We cater to the small producer
Oregon, SW Washington & Northern California

Fees vary by crop and location

Pocket Meadow Farm
503.892.2944
bees (at) pmfarm.com
http://www.pocketmeadow.com
Member Oregon State Beekeeper's Association, 
Portland Metropolitan Beekeeper's Association


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We provide pollination service to anyone who needs it... short term or long term. 

Fees vary. 

Feel free to email us at [email protected]


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

We pollinate Almonds, apples, blue berries, pears, plums, and what ever else you may need a good crop set in and on time. Referrals available. Book early to guarantee bees when you need them.

President, Southern Oregon beekeepers Association
Board of directors, Oregon State Beekeepers Association


----------



## jams bees (Oct 4, 2008)

*Pollination Service Brewster to Omak*

We provide service to all small to medium sized orchards in the Bridgeport, Brewster and Omak areas. Local references available. Over 10 years of service in the area. Top quality bees at competitive prices.

Kraus Honey Co
509 493 3632
[email protected]


----------



## TimK (Oct 17, 2009)

We have 1000 strong hives for pollination services. Fees vary by crop and location. 
Tel: (206) 406-3842


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

We offer Honey Bee pollination to fruit orchards, vegetable farmers or gardeners, preferably using organic and sustainable growing methods in the Walla-Walla Valley.

If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2010-pollinating season please contact 
Pro99262 (at) yahoo.com 

and also include the crop(s) in need of pollination as well as when you would be needing them delivered and the duration. Book early to guarantee bees when you need them.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Pollination services available for small-scale farms and orchards in King County and surrounding areas.

Combs Honey Farm
425 891 2329


----------



## superbees (Nov 25, 2010)

Now accepting 2011 pollination contracts for fruit, almond, and vegetable crops.
Looking to build long term relationships, with small farms and family businesses.
We have strong hives at competitive pricing. 
Serving Washington to California .


Call for pricing. 


Mt Adams Apiary
Zillah, Washington
509-731-1560
[email protected]


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

We do pollination for fruit, almond, and vegetable crops.

We have several hundred very strong hives at reasonable pricing. 
We use 4 way Pallets so numbers need to be in multiples of 4.
We pollinate in Washington, OR, California or anywhere needed.


Call for pricing.


Black Nugget Farms
425-985-5023
Issaquah WA.
[email protected]


----------



## jhastings3642 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pollination services available for all crops throughout WA.

Justin Hastings
Otto's Honey
5096303642
East Wenatchee, WA
[email protected]


----------



## Beeguy41 (May 21, 2015)

Leafcutter bee sales and services - alfalfa, clover, berry, melon, sainfoin, buckwheat.
eggermanfarms.com


----------



## olt (Dec 13, 2015)

O&S Honeybee Co. 
2539514405 

Looking for brokers in WA, OR, and ID to work with for pollinating


----------



## R055 (Jun 9, 2018)

600 strong hives avaliable for pollination next year after almonds. Located in Tacoma WA but willing to go out far for large orders. Call/text at 253-334-7496.


----------

